

HN is like CB radio - mathgladiator
http://blog.mathgladiator.com/2011/01/hn-is-like-cb-radio.html

======
younata
Even better, Ham Radio. A hobby actually has an active community of people
using their stations to communicate long distance with other in a
(semi-)digital format. (E.G. PSK-31[1]).

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PSK-31>

------
Skywing
funny you mention CB radio. im currently working on a project regarding CB.
ill be showing my MVP here soon. as soon as this DNS propagates. >_>

